# Frozen windshield washer nozzles



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

That hasn't happened to me yet since owning it, HOWEVER...just wait until the windshield wipers freeze to the windshield. That WILL happen!!!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> HOWEVER...just wait until the windshield wipers freeze to the windshield. That WILL happen!!!


Well, maybe not if I can't get any fluid out of the washers!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

spaycace said:


> Well, maybe not if I can't get any fluid out of the washers!


WRONG!!! lol, when it rains/snows, they freeze to the window..inevitable unfortunately :/


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like cheap fluid. Was it the cheap blue stuff, or a more expensive fluid? 

Also, there was probably some old fluid in the lines still that froze until the new fluid reached it. If you filled with summer-only solution previously and only recently needed to refill, that could be an issue also.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> WRONG!!! lol, when it rains/snows, they freeze to the window..inevitable unfortunately :/


That's why you put 'em up in the air whenever it's going to snow!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If your car got wet recently and you hadn't used your washers in a while you could have gotten a small amount of water in the nozzle itself.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Seeing where the fill is for the washer bottle indicates it hangs on the outside of the engine compartment. That means when driving the container does get some windchill effect. If you tank was not fully empty even a little summer washer fluid will drastically change the cold weather performance. 

My last car had a very similar location & even the -25 stuff would turn to slush. If you buy the -35 washer fluid it would not do it. Another option you added a bit more methyl alcohol(also known as methanol). This is the active ingredient in the yellow bottles of 'heat' brand gas line antifreeze. This is the same thing they add to the washer fluid to give it the lower rating.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I use Prestone de-icer washer fluid that has a -34 rating. Here's a link to amazon but there price is ridiculous. think its under $4 at walmart. 
Amazon.com: WASHER FLUID DE-ICER -- GALLON: Automotive


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You need to purge all the old fluid out of the resovoir.

What I did was this:

- pull the wiper fuse from the relay box under the hood. 

- disconnect the single rubber line that attaches to the T connector for the spray nozzles.

- insert this line into a large empty bottle.

- key on the ignition power (dont start vehicle)

- press the lever in the cabin which releases windshield fluid (this will purge all the fluid into your empty bottle)

Be sure to unrelease lever for fluid once you see there isnt anymore shooting out or until the sound pitch of the fluid motor starts to increase. You dont want to burn it out.

- reconnect rubber line to plastic T

- reinsert wiper fuse


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice ... I'm actually looking at installing this product: Windshield Washer Fluid Heater
It's an Alpha Therm AT38 OD if you want to look for the least expensive one. Found it at Amazon pretty cheap!
Amazon.com: AlphaTherm AT-38OD Windshield Washer Fluid Heater: Automotive


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> That's why you put 'em up in the air whenever it's going to snow!


LOL yeah I found out I needed to do that after they froze to the windshield the first time it happened!!!


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

I see that I'm not the only one that has this issue, my washer fluid froze up a few times in the past couple months, most of the time it starts to work a couple miles down the road, but this morning it would not 'work' at all on my 5 mile trip to work. I didn't have this issue last winter, so I'm guessing the issue is the fluid that the dealer used the last time I was there. I'm currently trying to run out all the fluid and put a bottle of de icer washer fluid in my cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shaggszgn, 
If new fluid doesn't do the trick and you decide to get this checked into further at the dealership, let us know! We're available to help as much as we can. Please contact us privately here on the forum (include your name, contact information, and the last 8 digits of your VIN). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

they can actually freeze while you're driving due to them resting below where the blowers pushing air to heat the windshield.

on really nasty winter nights you will notice that the bottom part of the windshield gets all frosty/icy/slushy 
(wipers start sticking when that happens)

the wipers were positioned this way to prevent air resistance but unfortunately they are sitting in a spot that doesn't get heated.




iCruze2 said:


> LOL yeah I found out I needed to do that after they froze to the windshield the first time it happened!!!


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Couldn't tell ya, the only time I use my wipers is in rain and snow. I never spray the fluid, that **** eats paint lol


----------



## mikecay (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm a new owner of a 2012 Cruze (3 weeks now) and I seem to be having this problem. Today it’s -22c (about -8f). My Cruze came with fluid in the reservoir; I assume it was probably not the best stuff. I use the -35 fluid in my Chevrolet Orlando and I don’t have a problem, will the –35 fluid be good enough or does anyone have problems even with the -35 fluid? 

Mike


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

I used whiskey and rubbing alcohol when this happened to me in the Speed6. Never again do I use the cheap blue garbage. Rain-x makes a decent product. Prestone is ok, just doesn't seem to clean the windshields as good.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mikecay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new owner of a 2012 Cruze (3 weeks now) and I seem to be having this problem. Today it’s -22c (about -8f). My Cruze came with fluid in the reservoir; I assume it was probably not the best stuff. I use the -35 fluid in my Chevrolet Orlando and I don’t have a problem, will the –35 fluid be good enough or does anyone have problems even with the -35 fluid?
> 
> Mike


Given the name of your Chevy dealership I'm going to guess -35 fluid is fine. If, however, you get temps that are significantly below zero you probably need a lower freezing point fluid.

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your new Cruze. Which trim and transmission did you get?


----------



## mikecay (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Obermd,

I got the LT2 1.8L automatic transmission. It was a very quick purchase, as my Oldsmobile Alero was totalled on 23 Decemeber and I needed a car fast. I was thinking of the Cruze even before the accident and liked it when I did the test drive. The only thing I'm having a hard time getting used to is the way the automatic transmission shifts gears, it feels like a manual tramission, but all in all I like it. 

Mike


----------



## benheinzeroth (Jan 24, 2013)

*Window washer freeze-up...*

I just replaced window washer with approved -20 below washer fluid and immediately experienced freeze-up in Minnesota last week when temps got below 0 and wind chill temps even lower. I read on a truck driver site in which you can get some cheap isophol alcohol (I think this is rubbing alcohol) from the dollar store and add to tank to de-thaw. Haven't tried it but will get some today.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

my driver side always freezes up but will start to work after 8 times of trying. passenger side always works for some reason??? still factory fluid


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you guys trying to spray it right after starting or while driving down the road? You know it will freeze on the windshield below 20 degrees once the alcohol evaporates. If you have it in the bottle and it isn't colder than the stated amount, it should spray. I had a 50-50 mix of summer and winter in and it would make slurpies coming out of the nozzles....lol. I had to get the underhodd temps up a little to get it to spray better. Yes, a bottle of isopropyl will lower the freeze point of the summer stuff and might do a little bit for the winter stuff.


----------

